# Guess Who Project - templates for the "electronic version"



## Eoghan (Jan 3, 2014)

I had a notion to adapt the Guess Who (Hasbro) game for chemistry. Sadly I removed all my sons cards and replaced them with chemical compounds. Then I made a template for the electronic Guess Who Extra (it takes a card insert). The template is available if you PM me for Halo. 

 

What I would like to know is there a Christian way we can adapt this for books of the bible or theologians? Anyone care to work with me on this?


----------



## Logan (Jan 3, 2014)

That's a neat idea.


----------



## Eoghan (Jan 3, 2014)

I am half way with my gallery of theologians but am unsure how to distinguish them. Hat/no hat, beard/no beard, dog's collar/no dog's collar is not quite what I had in mind!

Maybe ministry:Apologist/Preacher, Reformer/Puritan, Calvinist/Arminian, Cessationist/Charismatic (with a rogues gallery of Arminians and Charismatics).  Any suggestions?

For some reason I can't describe (propriety?) I only want dead men?


----------



## Logan (Jan 3, 2014)

I suppose "male/female" isn't a very good question either 

I am really having a hard time trying to think of some distinguishing marks that would divide into categories. We were blessed by some godly and pretty uniform men!


----------



## hammondjones (Jan 3, 2014)

Do the distinctions need to be dichotomous? Some things aren't easy to split into only two
How about:

Martyr/non-martyr
Paedo/Credo


----------



## Eoghan (Jan 4, 2014)

*Work in Progress update*

Work in Progress








Any additions you would recommend (they have to be dead)


----------



## Eoghan (Jan 13, 2014)

Logan said:


> I suppose "male/female" isn't a very good question either
> 
> I am really having a hard time trying to think of some distinguishing marks that would divide into categories. We were blessed by some godly and pretty uniform men!



That did make me laugh


----------



## MarieP (Jan 13, 2014)

"Is this person a dirty, stinkin rotten heretic?"


----------



## Eoghan (Jan 14, 2014)

MarieP said:


> "Is this person a dirty, stinkin rotten heretic?"



I kind of ruled out heretics thinking the likes of Finney (Arminian), Wesley (Holiness/perfectionism) or the Pope might be "unhelpful" and focus on negative things rather than positive things.

I might however fill the last row with hymn writers? Any suggestions?


----------



## MarieP (Jan 14, 2014)

Eoghan said:


> I kind of ruled out heretics thinking the likes of Finney (Arminian), Wesley (Holiness/perfectionism) or the Pope might be "unhelpful"



I wouldn't put Wesley in the category of "heretic"- I usually reserve that term for those who preach damnable teaching.




Eoghan said:


> I might however fill the last row with hymn writers? Any suggestions?



Charles Wesley , John Newton, Isaac Watts, Horatius Bonar, Fanny Crosby


----------



## Eoghan (Jan 14, 2014)

got John Newton, and will add the other two but who is Fanny Crosby? I did actually have John Wesley in my sights. I have added Charles though, I particularly love his hymn, "And can it be..."


----------



## hammondjones (Jan 14, 2014)

Eoghan said:


> men



Pope Joan!


----------



## MarieP (Jan 14, 2014)

Eoghan said:


> who is Fanny Crosby?



She was an American hymn-writer of the 1800s and one of the most prolific hymn writers in history, as she wrote thousands of hymns. Her most famous are, "Blessed assurance," "To God be the glory," "Jesus, keep my near the cross," "All the way my Savior leads me," "He hideth my soul," "Pass me not, O gentle Savior," and "Praise Him, Praise Him!" She was associated with DL Moody and Ira Sankey. Although she was physically blind, the Lord used her greatly!


----------



## Eoghan (Jan 14, 2014)

MarieP said:


> Eoghan said:
> 
> 
> > who is Fanny Crosby?
> ...



I read she used over 100 names to get round the problem of hymn book publishers not wanting too many hymns from the same person


----------

